# Cheapest SIM Only PAYG Roaming Charges



## cullenswood (17 May 2011)

Hi,

We are heading to Spain for 2 weeks in the summer and I was just wondering does anyone know which would be the cheapest PAYG SIM card we could get for making and receiving calls in Spain.

We won't be making a whole lot but Three want to charge me 18c to receive calls and 47c to make them!


----------



## MANTO (17 May 2011)

Meteor advertised yesterday that they have abolished roaming charges.

[broken link removed]


----------



## wishbone (3 Jun 2011)

If it's just for two people who will be in Spain together to contact each other, you could get 2 SIMs over there and pop them into your phone for the duration.  I know it's what a lot of US people do when they come here, they get a Tesco PAYG SIM and it only costs them 2c to ring the States from here and their calls to each other are very cheap (might even be free if you topup by 20e or whatever the limit is)


----------

